# Anyone due to test Christmas Day 2012?



## Katykate (Nov 9, 2012)

Had egg collection yesterday and will be due to test on Christmas Day itself. I don't know whether to test earlier and risk inaccurate BFN or try to wait until after (although still holiday season)... Any suggestions Xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

OMG, what an awful date to test.

Hopefully you will get a BFP, but I would test a couple of days early or wait until Boxing Day, just in case the worst does happen.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## Katykate (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Maybe I should start testing around 21st as we're with my ILs on 22-23 and I can't face talking about it if turns out to be a BFN  

     for my BFP... Xx


----------



## vid123 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi there katykate 
I was just wondering have you been on ladies in 2ww there are lots of ladies on there all testing round the same time as you so maybe a good idea for you to have a look on there as you could get lots of support during the wait as it can drive you  
Good luck and sending you lots of sticky   
Vid123 x


----------



## lily1980 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi KatyKate

We are trying naturally and the dreaded AF is due Christmas day so either very happy time or very sad though trying to stay positive  

We normally have both familes at ours over Christmas but this year due to various reasons things were always going to be different.  Instead we are going to see his family in morning, mine for lunch then home to our pjs early evening.  That way if it is good news then we can have time together all excited and if its not good news then we don't have to be the hosts for a whole day/night as not sure I could keep a smile on my face that long.

Keeping my fingers crossed for both of us xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi ladies

Why not pop across to the 2ww thread, its a haven of support and friendship during the waiting

Heres a link to the thread

CLICK HERE

Donna


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm due to test on the 26th 

I'm hoping it'll make the 2ww go super quickly!

Luckily I'm on a lot of progesterone support so I'm hoping I won't get AF even if its a BFN, my period showing up on Xmas day would be a bit awkward...

Does anyone know that you are due to test around then? how are you avoiding the drinking?


----------



## donjee (Aug 4, 2011)

dear KatyKate, I am too due to test on Christmas day. like you, I am prepared for the fact that I could have another bfn and don't want to not enjoy Christmas with my little boy so I have already decided to start testing on 20th. ttc has ruled and taken over such a lot of my life and I'm not going to let it take over this Christmas too! hope your Christmas dreams come true!

xxx


----------



## Tessietess (Dec 17, 2012)

I am due to test on Christmas eve. I've decided if its a no then I am going to get really quite tiddly on Xmas day-my sis in law is due on 28th dec (2nd child since we've been trying for 1) & knowing my luck she'll have the baby on Xmas eve & I'll get a no


----------



## donjee (Aug 4, 2011)

aw hunny, that sucks doesn't it? a really, really good friend of mine has has 3 in the 5 years I have been trying and it never gets easier! I know just how you feel!

last time round I didn't want to test at all - I just wanted to forget it was the 2ww, keep really occupied and let af turn us rather than see a bfn. this time I really want to test, I don't want to wait for that dreaded witch and have her spoil my Christmas. for some reason, this time round id rather face the music of the little pee stick! I've tried to understand why I would feel so different but I don't know. maybe its because I really just thought last time would work and it was a massive blow when it didn't. this time, I really do know it might not work. knowing its the last ever go makes it hard but I will have to learn to live with it and move on.

gosh, I have rambled and thought out loud quite a bit here. thank you for listening!
Donjee xxx


----------



## Tessietess (Dec 17, 2012)

It's so hard been surrounded by pregnant folk innit? Yet another friend announced she was pregnant yesterday. We've been trying 4 yrs & had 3 miscarriages & 1 unsuccessful ivf earlier this year. Am dreading another Xmas still with no babies


----------



## PixieX (Oct 22, 2012)

We're testing on Christmas Eve and Im dreading it. 

Like you ladies have said, it'll either be a wonderful Christmas or a very difficult one.  Im trying to see if I have enough projesterone pessaries left to keep taking them, even if its BFN, just to stop AF coming on Christmas Day ... I really don't want to face that.  This is our first try at IVF ... I wonder if I might have wanted to delay the cycle if I'd have realised the test would come at Christmas.  Just seems to make it harder, doesn't it?

Wishing you lots of festive baby dust though ... Santa needs to get busy making us all positive gifts!


----------



## Tessietess (Dec 17, 2012)

Good luck with your test on Monday PixieX-that's when I'm doing mine....the time is going so slow & I feel sick thinking about it


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

My otd is boxing day but Im going to start testing on 22nd so i can have a gentle ease into the bfn if it's going to come. That's a good tip about keeping up progesterone for a few more days. It might make things easier both emotionally and physically, as af can be quite painful after all the boosted hormones.
Good luck all, i hope we all get an extra present this year.
Dx


----------



## Nolly (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Ladies 

I'm due to test on Christmas Eve too (tomorrow) this will be our second attempt and I really have no idea if it has worked or not. If its a BFN I'm consoling myself with the fact at least I can get sozolled on Baileys!

Fingers crossed that all of us get what we really want for Christmas this year.  

xx


----------



## Janewilliam (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Ladies, I'm new to all this posting and chatting online - I know what have I been doing all these years! 

I'm due to have AF on xmas day and my 2ww should be over on Boxing Day. This is my second round of natural IUI and has been totally different to the first time, but I had for a week now very sore boobs and now I've now began the AF like cramping. Feeling a bit down now but still hoping  big   to everyone testing over xmas - who knows maybe this time of the year will provide a special gift for us. x

Oh well didnt even make it to xmas day AF arrived a day early gutted


----------



## stacenator (Jul 31, 2012)

Hiya

Hope its ok to gate crash - That is awful to have to test christmas eve or Christmas day!  I think ours is just as bad - New Years Eve!!! Its been so tough not drinking and pretending all ok with this going on - it could be the worst or best christmas ever!  I havent had very good NYE the last few years because of trying for a baby and watching all my happy friends and relatives with bumps and how excited they are for the New year and now this year could be even worse.  My sis in law had her second yesterday so its all about HER as usual and even though I am older and wanted a baby twice as long as she has we still have nothing...  

I will definitley be getting outrageously drunk if we get a BPN, I am prepared for it but I dont think it matters how prepared you are does it - it will still hurt like hell.

I also naively didnt realise that you had to wait about 6 months between IVF attempts (this is our first) so I have the next 6 months stretching out ahead of me feeling like this and I can hardly bear it.

I am trying to be positive but feels like all the other times i have been hopeful the knock back has made me feel a fool for hoping.

Sorry to be so miserable on christmas eve - wishing anyone who is readin all the best of luck for your tests today and over the festive period - if only santa could bring us all what we want this year hey.

xxx


----------



## donjee (Aug 4, 2011)

hey stacenator, it sounds like you're feeling like me. that's not a a nice way to feel so my heart goes out to you. Christmas is going to be tough and like you said, you can gear yourself up for the worst but it doesn't top you feeling the pain when otd comes and you don't see two stripes! unimaginable pain and yet we have to pick ourselves us from it so quickly and get on with life. so much about this is unfair and  desperately hard to deal with! I truly wish you the best of luck and hope your dreams at long last come true. are you sure you have to wait six months? my clinic did make me wait for three cycles so over three months but that's a lot less than six!

much love
Donjee xxx


----------

